# black trumpets question



## sedaliahunter (Apr 9, 2014)

i have to ask last year i ran across maybe 500 black trumpets or more never found any morels my questions are. Are these worth harvesting? If so do you cook them same as morels? and does morels grow in areas these grow in?


----------

